# Logan Utah Players wanted



## Shadow_js (Dec 13, 2004)

I am looking for some (sane) players that are in the Logan Utah area.  I've had trouble finding good players around here.  

I know you're out there.


----------



## Jehosephat (Dec 19, 2004)

Shadow, you still looking for players in Logan?  If so we should get something going.


----------

